# Cordless Drill Recommendation



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well my stepson decided he wanted his cordless drill back so I am in the market for a new one. I think I would prefer 18V Litium Ion unless someone can convince me that's not what I need. 
I have three corded drills, one with only forward drive, one with reversing drive and a reversing hammer drill. I want a cordless drill for quick drilling and screwing:blink: (you know what I mean). I have a little cordless that only accepts hex shank bits. I need something with a real drill chuck. 
Lets not break the bank, this is only an "accessory" tool. But I don't want some Asian import where the battery is useless in 3 months. I have one of those I let the spouse use:lol:.
So what are you folks using?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

CanuckGal said:


> Well my stepson decided he wanted his cordless drill back so I am in the market for a new one. I think I would prefer 18V Litium Ion unless someone can convince me that's not what I need.
> I have three corded drills, one with only forward drive, one with reversing drive and a reversing hammer drill. I want a cordless drill for quick drilling and screwing:blink: (you know what I mean). I have a little cordless that only accepts hex shank bits. I need something with a real drill chuck.
> Lets not break the bank, this is only an "accessory" tool. But I don't want some Asian import where the battery is useless in 3 months. I have one of those I let the spouse use:lol:.
> So what are you folks using?


Well, I bought the B&D with niCad last august for the same reason, quick drilling, etc.. Wish I had bought the LiOn. :sad: Will do as soon as I need to replace the batteries in this thing. Don't think it will be to long either.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi, Deb. I bought the (Green) Ryobi 18V Lion set with the charger and 2 bats from Home Depot. It isn't cheap, but if you have other cordless Ryobi tools the charger will work with the reg. battery's also. It also has an automatic clutch that will engage when you need more torque for screws.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

George what did it cost you? I see it listed at HD here for 179.00. Looks like the best bang for the buck on the HD site.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

Like many wood workers I have been down that road,,I must have tons of the cordless drills,,not say anything about the batteries for them , my buck goes to the DeWalt ,..they are not cheap that's true but they stand up for me...

I have 3 of the 18 volt, 1/2" chuck ones,with all the normal stuff..


===========



CanuckGal said:


> Well my stepson decided he wanted his cordless drill back so I am in the market for a new one. I think I would prefer 18V Litium Ion unless someone can convince me that's not what I need.
> I have three corded drills, one with only forward drive, one with reversing drive and a reversing hammer drill. I want a cordless drill for quick drilling and screwing:blink: (you know what I mean). I have a little cordless that only accepts hex shank bits. I need something with a real drill chuck.
> Lets not break the bank, this is only an "accessory" tool. But I don't want some Asian import where the battery is useless in 3 months. I have one of those I let the spouse use:lol:.
> So what are you folks using?


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

BobJ I like it BUT 229.00 here in Canada. If I was going that high I'd consider the Ridgid Autoshift  which is like my "dream drill"  Even the Ryobi was more then I was considering but close... I wanted to find something around 150.00 or less! I can wait for a good sale...just need something to watch for. I will certainly keep an eye out for the DeWalt on sale! Thanks.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Deb

Drills / Fasteners - Reconditioned Sales, Inc.

DeWalt Reconditioned Tools - ToolKing.com

DeWalt Cordless Drills from DeWalt Tools.

=======




CanuckGal said:


> BobJ I like it BUT 229.00 here in Canada. If I was going that high I'd consider the Ridgid Autoshift  which is like my "dream drill"  Even the Ryobi was more then I was considering but close... I wanted to find something around 150.00 or less! I can wait for a good sale...just need something to watch for. I will certainly keep an eye out for the DeWalt on sale! Thanks.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I have 5 Makita 9.6 volt drills and one 14.4. I have used most of these drills for 20 years and only had to replace 2 batteries. You can find these for sale cheap anymore, and new batteries or rebuilds are available everywhere. Something to consider.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Deb, another place to consider is Rona. I bought one of their house brand drills, 18v w/2 batteries and 1 hour charger 3 years ago and so far, so good. It was a discontinued last years model, think I paid about $60 for it. 

Another thing to consider is do you really need the 18v model? I know, you're only drilling a half a dozen pilot holes and driving the screws and putting it down so you won't notice the weight... but just wait 'till you do something foolish and hang drywall for a day. The weight of the 18v gets pretty heavy after a while. My next one will probably be a 14.4v or something similar as I've found I just don't need the extra power as often as I thought.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

hahahahaha how would you like 6 or 8 more with chargers and all with dead batteries hahahahahahaha 


======



Mike said:


> I have 5 Makita 9.6 volt drills and one 14.4. I have used most of these drills for 20 years and only had to replace 2 batteries. You can find these for sale cheap anymore, and new batteries or rebuilds are available everywhere. Something to consider.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Deb, I paid $199 US for the Ryobi 18V Lion Autoshift.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Mike said:


> I have 5 Makita 9.6 volt drills and one 14.4. I have used most of these drills for 20 years and only had to replace 2 batteries. You can find these for sale cheap anymore, and new batteries or rebuilds are available everywhere. Something to consider.


I have 2 of the 9.6 volt units, both about 20-some years old. When I got them they each came with 2 batteries. I use them pretty regularly but (since I'm not "on the clock") have always run each battery down until it stopped turning. Those 4 batteries are still going strong. NiCad got a bad rap because of its memory but if you exhaust them each time...

Back when Dewalt came out with their 14.4V units (90's, I think) I decided it was time to upgrade as soon as one died... Those darned things have been like the bloody Energizer bunny!


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Three DeWalts, 0ne 9.6V, one 12V and one 18V. The one I use most often is the 9.6V. I have had the 18v for about 10 years and just replaced the batteries 2 for about 90.00. The 12V is a story in itself. I did just buy one 12V battery for it. The 9.6V needs new batteries but I just keep the charger close by for now. The problem with DeWalt is the batteries are just too expensive. The reason I use the 9.6V is it is just handier to use. When working on a project like the oak molding I have, used the 12V to drill, the 18V for countersink and the 9.6 to drive. Works for me anyway.

I responded to a Crags list add for a jig saw. It was a DeWalt that sold for 100.00 at HD and other places. He wanted 50.00 and it was brand new with the case and all. After talking a bit, he asked if I liked DeWalt tools and I told him that I had several, well he said he had a DeWalt drill that had some problems and I could have it if I wanted to take it with me. Not one to turn down something free, I took it home. He said it had a torque problem and made noises. Not thinking what everyone else already knows, I took it home charged up the batteries they were dead and reset the clutch to highest setting it worked fine. Got the jig saw and drill for 50.00 and had to buy one 12V battery.

Next drill will not be a DeWalt, batteries are just too expensive so I too am interested in a good drill, just don't need it now. See pics---don't know how Max got in there!!?? That is our pug, and what a mess he is.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Deb

my top recommendation is dewalt. i love mine.
my next recommendation would be the ridgid combo with the impact driver and drill, its 18 v li-ion. and you get a lifetime warranty even on the batteries. i have this set also. this is the first impact driver ive had. i was shocked at the power this little monster has!


----------



## RobW (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Deb
I have the Porter Cable from CanadaTire, 18V Nicad two batterys and fast charge in an hour or less. This is my second cordless and I like it just fine for $149.00 bucks not on sale..it is a little heavy but well balanced.
Rob


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, why do you think I now have 6 drills, a jig saw, a 1/3 sheet sander, 2 flashlights, a grass trimmer and 8 chargers? People do almost give these away and they are still great workhorses. It's true they do not have quite as much power as the 18 volt models but you really don't need it for most jobs. Another nice thing is parts are readily available and these units are simple to rebuild, swap a broken case, etc. Other drills I have used are the Ryobi 14.4, DeWalt 12 and B&D Firestorm 18. All performed well. Tough choice Deb.

You can safely use the Makita 9.6 volt batteries in Makita 7.2 volt tools.


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

I went with Milwaukee 18v lithium ion tools and I'm very happy with them. Plenty of power and very rugged, I'm finding myself using the impact driver the most lately because of its versatility. They are a bit on the heavy side though. I looked very closely at the Makita 18v kits when I was shopping around, and came very close to purchasing a combo kit from them. They felt very good in hand, and were noticeably lighter.


----------



## Ghidrah (Oct 21, 2008)

These are the products I have experience with.

I have an older (04) Mak 18v with 3 amp hr batts NIMH big time torque and much older still Porter Cable 19.2v also a workhorse. After 5 yrs the NIMH Mak is down to $200 now, after 10 + yrs the PC is still expensive. Both have fast recharge times and both are over 450 in lbs.

I used to have a 12v Skill Top Gun, ran it hard and lurved it till it died, (for 10 yrs). I also had a 12v Hitachi, it came with a belt that cradled 2 batts for longer use but didn't have any torque, I gave it away to a painter friend to stir paint.

The products I've fawned over above have never given pause, the NIMH batts hold as charge unless you're straining them big time like screwing decking, (why I have 3 batts per) I've bought 2 new PC batts over 10 yrs, to date I haven't needed to replace any of the Mak batts. Both have taken a some big falls, the PC has a very small micro wobble do to the long bit that was in it when it fell about 10 feet and hit wrong.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Next drill will not be a DeWalt, batteries are just too expensive.


Same here. I am also unhappy with their customer service on repairs. The spindle lock has failed, and they tell me to take it to a repair place for a
diagnosis, which will be 1 hour's labor. Another call to them told me to try replacing the complete clutch assembly. No internal clutch parts are available. And the price of a trigger switch almost caused a heart attack. Mine is a little intermittant. 

I find the whole thing irritating, since there probably is a little pin inside that is sheared. I broke it with my bare hands either tightening or loosening the chuck. 

With all the merging going on, I imagine DeWalt will end up like their parent, Black and Decker, with tools becoming non-repairable because of parts no longer being available. I am slowly amassing a collection of tools that are dead for the lack of a small part.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, I've had a craftsmen 18v for about 10yrs now, replaced 2 batteries. I also have an 18v Makita. Today, sears is doing what Ryobi is doing. Creating newer "toys" to accept the older batteries and vice versa. Just a thought Deb.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

I was using the Makita, 18v. cordless and impact driver, today (like the last 21) and it was a slow day, about 200 ? or so composite deck screws.

I was using the old reliable 14.4v. Htiachi for the pilots and other drilling. The Hitachi is nice because it's light and has a fair bit of power and is short (fits in a 14 1/4" cavity with bit). I like it so much, I paid about half of the new cost for a replacement switch.

The Makita set I bought on-sale. If you purchased the drill kit, they gave you a coupon for an impact driver. About the little impact driver: How did I ever live without one of these? It will drive and remove the orneriest types of fasteners and will also take the lug nuts off a Mitsubushi! Nuff said.
The drill is # 6347D, 1/2" keyless chuck, 2.6 Ah 18 v.,NiMH. Impact driver is #6036FD, same electrical as above, keyless hex chuck, LED worklight.

BTW, if Bob's problem with batteries was/is the same as mine, I might have found a sloution. That is new thread material, though. Good luck with the cordless hunt!


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

I have at present two functioning cordless drills:

1) 14.4V Hitachi, NiCd bought three years ago as a part of 4-tool kit. It is small and light and shorter than my other drill which is sometimes handy. The batteries developed a marked self-discharge rate within about 6 months. The drill is usable but needs to be charged before each use.

2) 18V Mastercraft bought about the same time (I wanted the recip saw that was sold with it). Two NiCd batteries have been going strong ever since. I like the extra umph when using it with 1/2" drill bits etc.

Li-ion batteries are nice but do you really need one badly enough to pay the extra? Contrary to what people say, NiCd is actually a very forgiving battery.

Normally I do not push Canadian Tire stuff but I see that they have two NiCd drills, one for $99, the other for $119:

Mastercraft PowerXchange 18V Ni-Cad Drill | Canadian Tire

Furthermore, if you are not in a hurry, they have drill sales quite frequently. OTOH if you read the reviews you will see that there were a few failures. As with all CT stuff it is a bit of a lottery what you get. I reckon on returning 50% of their items but the price and their return policy sometimes warrants it.

YMMV.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Ok I'm almost sorry I asked..LOL. :wacko: I was at Canadian Tire today and looked at their Mastercraft line. They had one I really liked, 18V LiON very nice weight and balance, but 199.00. :blink: crquack maybe I'll take another look at the NiCAD ones. I am not fond of CT tools either an usually only buy them when they are on sale for 1/2 price. Then it's somewhat of a good deal provided you win that "lottery". But their return policy is excellent. 
Sears had a deal I could have bought a Skil 18V LiON today only for 89.95. But I don't see anyone recommending Skil tools. 
I looked at the DeWalts today too. Some mixed feelings here about them so I am not convinced to buy them. 
BJ I checked those sites. If I am going to pay that much for reconditioned tools I might as well buy new and get the full warranty. Some of them don't even come with the battery or charger??? What good is that?
I appreciate all your replies and experiences. I'm still looking!:thank_you2:


----------



## wathman (Jul 16, 2009)

Skil is kind of questionable when it comes to portable power tools since they are relatively much cheaper than the competition, and have no real track record for producing any good ones. If what I read somewhere is true, they are owned by Bosch so maybe some of their "quality engineering" has rubbed off on them. I'm not saying Skil has never produced a good tool, their corded worm-drive circular saws have always been highly regarded to the point that some people refuse to use anything else. I do have a corded, entry level Skil saw (was about $40 new) and I have no real complaints about it.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have a Skil circular saw that was handed down to me from a friend's father. It's circa 1968 and it still works like a charm. I used it to build my wood cart. But back then they made things to last. Today everything is "disposable".


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

A year and a half ago I bought a cordless from Wickes,(I don't suppose you get them over there), for £32:00 that's about 48US, very cheap , I only bought it as my back-up when the other one went wrong, 2year warranty, one of the best and most powerful that I have ever had, and I have had about 12, short charge, but, only one battery, still a most excellent buy.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I can see a trip to HD in my near future. I have been reading reviews and forums and a lot of people seem to like the Ridgid drivers. They are not cheap but that lifetime warranty on the tool AND battery seems to make a lot of people very happy. Except for the few who got duds. I guess that will happen with any make. But I'll have to go and look them over myself. Just hope I don't see another awesome monster tool when I am there..LOL


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

You might be better off to make that road trip before you buy Deb. You will find a much larger selection at better prices.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

We have the 'is bigger better' when it comes to cordless drill debate at work pretty regularly. It started when the 12v drills came out, and now through the 18 and 24v drills..

I also have an older 14.4 v Hitachi, and I love it. It has decent power, yet is fairly small and comparably light weight. For the majority of tasks, I prefer it to the 18v Dewalts we have at work. For the very few times I need something that powerfull, I have a $40 electric drill with more than enough power.... that weighs a whole lot less.

The 14.4v drill drives pilot holes all day long, the 10v impact driver drives screws all day long, and on the odd chance I need to drive lag screws or use hole saws, I'll use a cord.

The air tools are even smaller and lighter, but I don't always have the air compressor running.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

HI Deb,

Earlier this spring, I went into a sears store to look at an impact driver. I picked one up with 2 batteries and had to purchase a charger seperate all for around the $90.00. This included a lifetime warranty on the batteries and a 5yr warranty on the driver. This only supports to what Mike said.


> You might be better off to make that road trip before you buy Deb. You will find a much larger selection at better prices.


 I wasn't finding what I was looking for online so I went into the store itself. Turned out I had found a better deal than what was online.:yes4: Now, I'm not pushing the craftsmen model. Only supporting to what Mike said, take a trip into town. Browse before you buy.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

> I can see a trip to HD in my near future. I have been reading reviews and forums and a lot of people seem to like the Ridgid drivers.


I just got the Home Depot flyer: They have a 18V combo of a drill and an impact driver by DeWalt going for $199.

As my impact driver is also a Hitachi I am almost tempted to replace the Hitachi set before it dies completely. I would not be without my impact driver.

As for Ridgid stuff, my only experience was a circular saw which went straight back the next day! Incidentally also beware the HD return policies, "duplicate receipts" and other silly stuff.

I I were a rich man...I would buy only Bosch!


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

Lithium ion (Li-Ion) Battery has some major faults

has shelf life based on life of battery, lasts max of three years doesnot matter if you use it or not (check the date of the battery when you buy it)
can erupt or explode in high heat – hot cars, direct sunlight, etc, 
permanent damage to battery if stored at too-low discharge level

Nicad or Nimh is a better choice to get the bang for your buck for the ocasional user 
I saw makita 18v nimh for 100 bucks on fathers day at ace hardware

I have love my makitas


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

There is some very good battery info on this site BATTERY TIPS. They list all the pros and cons of all power tool batteries.
One issue I have to deal with when it comes to these batteries is extreme cold. There is no heat in the garage in the winter unless I am out there with the little space heater on so quite often these tools will be exposed to sub zero temps. LiON batteries are not affected by cold temps as much as the others.
If I got a tool like the Ridgid that offers life time warranty on the battery, shelf life wouldn't really matter.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

There is a *lot* of stuff on the net about batteries and lot of it is contradictory. The standard advice for storage of NiCd battery is a) discharged and b) cold (but not frozen). Here is a page with probably way more info than you need or want:

Table of Contents for Batteries in a Portable World

Going back to the CT drills: I had a look today out of interest. My first impression was that they were clunky beasts. The three drills all had an identical frame - one of those on display was cracked!

Furthermore: Although CT makes a big deal out of their "Power exchange" where you can upgrade to Li-ion from a NiCd drill if you want later, I can no longer get a replacement battery for my 3-year old drill and AFAIK there is no guarantee that this will not be the case with the current crop of Mastercraft drills.

The Porter Cable looked kind of neat...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Deb, if you haven't seen the flyer yet, CT has a 14.4 Dewalt on special next week.

Brian


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Brian, I got the flyer today. It says limited quantities, no rainchecks. Of course. I'll see if my local store has ANY. It doesn't say what the battery is. But I'll look into it.
I came across this on the Sears site, Craftsman 19.2V Combo. What do you folks think of that? I think a right angled drill would come in handy. It doesn't say but judging from the size of the battery it's not LiON.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

That one doesn't look too bad. I wondered about the Dewalt, doesn't mention 2 batteries, usually they brag about things like that.

My first cdless drill was a Craftsman, 16.8v and I miss it. It was heavy, but loads of torque and drive screws all day long. Batteries were expensive to replace so that is when I got the Rona I mentioned.


----------



## Billat908 (Jun 25, 2009)

crquack said:


> I can no longer get a replacement battery for my 3-year old drill and AFAIK there is no guarantee that this will not be the case with the current crop of Mastercraft drills.
> 
> ...


That happened to a neighbor with a whole suitcase-sized set of Coleman tools. He is really bummed out. He thought a big-name national brand would support their product a little better. I told him to buy Harbor Freight battery packs and disassemble them for the cells. He has heard some bad things about HR battery packs, and isn't sure he wants to go to the trouble if they are a lousy as some say.


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

fine woodworking wrote up the makita bdf452hw as "Best Value" and "Best Overall"

I keep my batteries inside during the winter, SD gets a bit nippy too


For rebuilds or rebuilding batteries visit
voltmanbatteries Home Page


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I use this one

Milwaukee 0612-86 Factory Reconditioned 14.4V Cordless 1/2" Compact Driver/Drill w/ Work Light & Case 

I use it every day at work and at home. I bought it reconditioned for $100.00 3 years ago. The batteries last about a week and a half on a charge. And don't seem to discharge while one is sitting. Before this one I had Makita, DeWalt, and Ryobi none lasted as long as this one. I find that when the batteries die it's cheaper to buy a whole new kit. Again I use mine everyday. I think in a homeowner situation these drills don't last as long because they sit to long between uses. And are more likely to get charged before being fully discharged.


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

I should add, I have been in situations of continuous use. And the battery will charge faster than you can use up the 2nd one.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Well I bought and returned a Mastercraft drill today. I wanted this 18V LiON drill but mistakingly bought this 18V NiCAD. I returned it only to find out they didn't have any of the LiON ones in stock 
I looked at the Dewalt Drill they had on for 149.00 but my search has revealed many complaints about DeWalt batteries and the high cost of replacements.
The spouse wanted a cordless screwdriver for the garden shed so I picked up this one. For 12.00 it can go into the junk toolbox I let the spouse use..LOL.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Tools for the spouse,*



CanuckGal said:


> The spouse wanted a cordless screwdriver for the garden shed so I picked up this one. For 12.00 it can go into the junk toolbox I let the spouse use..LOL.



Go girl. Nothing but the best for HWMO.:agree::lol:


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

*Found a Drill!*

Rona (Canadian bigbox hardware store) was having a tent sale today and had some very good deals. So price may have won this round but I still think I got an excellent drill. 
I got a brand new Hitachi DS18DSAL 18V LiON with case, charger and 2 batteries for $109.99. :sold:It was marked down from $199.00. Just clearance stuff, not used or demos. I also picked up a brand new Bosch Colt PR10E for $69.00.  It's the single speed model, but I can live with that. I also picked up some dust collection accessories for dirt cheap. 
The spouse was with me and encouraging me to buy these things. 
It might have had something to do with the fact that right before this we had been test driving and pricing a new 2010 Camaro I want. I don't think I am getting THAT new toy anytime soon.:nono: But man, is that a HOT car or what?:yes4:

I am going to register the drill for the 10 year warranty. We'll see how that works out. It sure has a heck of a lot of torque! But it's very compact and light. As long as the batteries last I think it will be a good tool!

Thanks so much for all your help!:happy:


----------



## 3efingers (Dec 21, 2006)

I have the blue Ryobi, good for small jobs, holds a charge so-so. and have owned several others Skil, Black and Decker to name a couple.

Also have the 18v Porter Cable ni-cad and it is hands down the best I've owned, holds a charge, plenty torque, its never failed me.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

http://www.kmstools.com/flyer/pages/page (24).pdf

Note the Milwaukee 2691-22 combo for $249.95. Too good to be true?

Such temptation may be hard to resist.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Deb... Congratulations on your new acquisitions. Keep us posted on how they work out. I am half way shopping for a DiLion for when my B&D bites the dust, likely sooner than later. Been looking at the Hitachi's and if I can find a good deal the B&D will be even more sooner than later. :sarcastic:

Cheers


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

One thing I did learn from this was that most companies make tools that are very "similar" but not the same. You have to be sure you are comparing apples with apples in that you have to check the model numbers very carefully. Some like DeWalt and Milwaukee make two or three very similar models, one might be a little more compact, have a different chuck size or style, or might have more or less listed torque or even just different Ah ratings. I found that part of this very frustrating and confusing. 
There are also the tools now that can use either NiCad OR LiON batteries. So you have to watch what battery you are actually buying. Then there were a few that didn't even come with the battery or charger, so the price looked awesome, till you read the fine print. Ryobi is VERY guilty of this. But Makita and DeWalt did it too. Quite a few I looked at did not list the TYPE of battery. They were 18V but there was NO mention of battery type???
And if you are going to take advantage of the warranties offered you *have* to make sure you *register your tools and batteries AND keep your reciepts*. Both will be required for service or replacement. 
Every company and model had pros and cons. There was no "best cordless drill". But that doesn't mean you are going to get value in a "Walmart" special. A good reputable brand name is still your best bet. Finding the best "deal" will probably be the decision maker.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi Deb,

Congrats on the new drill. From my past experience in tool purchasing, check directly at their websites first. Choosing the right tool for you is always difficult. I've had and used many different brands and, anymore, there are only 2 I'll purchase without question, Makita and Milwaukee. This only because of their reliability I've had with them.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Lance if a person has all the equipment, that little trick would be worth trying before trashing a tool. I am all for getting my money's worth out of any tool. After the major restoration I did on that bandsaw I bought it turned out to be a gem and well worth it. 
The new generation of cordless tools are not cheap! Certainly not what I would consider "disposable". So if there is a way to revive or repair them I am ALL for it!


----------



## lazybum (Jul 16, 2009)

Hitachi does make some great tools
I own thie: 
8" coumpound slider 
barrel grip jigsaw
2 routers
one air compressor

all still running 
*knocks on wood*

enjoy your new toy


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to tell you this little drill does have some wicked torque. I was using a 1/2" spade bit to drill some holes in spruce for the go kart and this drill just about wrenched my wrist driving through the wood. You need to hold it very straight or it will let you know! It just doesn't quit! I am very impressed.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

westend said:


> Congrats on the cordless score, Canuck Girl! That Hitachi should give you good service.
> 
> I'm going to add something here in case folks are reading this and have some older, discharged batteries for their cordless tools and happen along this thread. I don't want to start a new thread because the following procedure is at the owner's choice. I have a set of Craftsman cordless tools, drill, saw, light, three 14.4 v. Nicd batteries, and two chargers. The tools work well but the batteries sat for more than a year and wouldn't recharge. I had read that these NICd batteries could be brought back to life by momentarily putting them in a higher amperage circuit. The reasoning is that the batteries tend to sulfate over time and the sulfate crystalline structures prohibit a full charge. This is what I did: I stripped four ends on a paired 14 gauge piece of lamp cord. I attached one end to a automobile battery charger's (-) clamp. The other end of this wire I clamped to the cordless battery's (-) contact. I took the other wire and attached it to the auto charger's (+) clamp. This wire I scratched across the surface of the cordless battery's (+) contact. There was a very weak spark when using this process. FWIW, my automobile battery charger was set at the highest setting and a meter showed that itwas pushing 19.2 v.. It is a pretty robust charger so I'm guessing the amp draw would be pretty high (40+?) if hooked up continuously. That is not the process. You only want to spark the circuit momentarily. That type of connection is enough to break up the "bad crystals". After zapping the cordless batteries, they all charged and are holding a charge. YMMV, and use caution. If you're not familiar with electical circuits or have a battery that is 20 yrs. old, don't even try this. Hope this is of use to some folks with good tools and bad batteries.


I would highlight the cautions on this. If you push one of these things to hard that way they can overheat and explode. :bad: The high amp draw you showed was due to a low internal resistance on the battery. BE WERY WERY CAREFUL.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

There are places you can send your batteries to, to have them "rebuild" them. Normally, what's involved is, they replace the bad cell with a new one. A friend at work has a son who works in this particular field.

There is no use for posting info that can and most likely cause someone harm.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Deb

I know you now have your drill and looks like you are bit down on the DeWalt,, the new battery that you can now get from the Fac. outlets and off ebay (rebuilt) now have the new type of batteries and no memory card,so you can full charge them at any time and last much longer 

Here's some of the ones I have plus my Snap-On driver that drive a 3" dry wall screw easy ,I use it all the time for pocket screws and a lift motor for my router table 

As you can see I like the Dewalt a lot s
========
==


----------



## Pherdnut (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like you've already picked but for anybody else whose looking my experience with Milwaukee's 12 volt batteries has been 100% positive so far. That's lower power than I think you were looking for but their V18 line got discontinued and the hammer-drill from that lith-ion set was very well-liked. You may be able to find it on clearance if you're lucky which gives you the option to put holes in brick and concrete.

In the long run I think I'd rather go with somebody who supports their tools well than worry about DIY methods of breathing life back into your batteries or using a third party to replace the cells.

I'm still looking for an excuse to justify the V28 drill. I can't. It makes me sad. It's a good thing they only sell the jigsaw in Europe. That would have pushed me over the edge and my fiancee would kill me if I bought that stuff right now.


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

WOW BJ that is quite a collection! I wasn't necessarily down on DeWalt, I just kept finding a lot of controversy over them. People that like them really like them, and people that have had issues with them really dislike them and the split seemed 50/50. They aren't cheap even when they are on sale. I'm not big on factory refurbs. You are buying a tool that already failed once. Too much of a gamble especially when you often have less warranty and you are still paying over half as much as a new one. This is by no means limited to DeWalt tools. 
I just wanted a decent cordless drill for quick jobs without breaking the bank. I have 3 very good corded drills, one being a hammer drill for serious things. I had bought a "cheap" 14.4V NiCad cordless drill in the past and it's now in the spouse's junk toolbox where it belongs.  It won't hold a charge and was always dead when I needed it.
I have a little cordless driver like your Snap On one as well. It's a 9.2V LiON and works quite well but it has the hex shank only chuck which is pretty limited.
I read a lot of good and bad about the Hitachi's too. Like I said there was no "best cordless drill". The price was what clinched the deal.


----------



## westend (Mar 31, 2009)

Hamlin said:


> There are places you can send your batteries to, to have them "rebuild" them. Normally, what's involved is, they replace the bad cell with a new one. A friend at work has a son who works in this particular field.
> 
> There is no use for posting info that can and most likely cause someone harm.


I have deleted my posts about exciting sulfated batteries. I don't think "most likely cause someone harm" is correct but, in the interest of keeping everyone safe, the posts are gone.


----------

